# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  3ο ATLAS Challenge - Videos

## Muscleboss

*3o Atlas Challenge - Open Powerlifting Highlights*

 :05. Lift Heavy:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

η αδρεναλίνη ανεβηκε,σαν να ημουν και παλι εκει  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*3o Atlas Challenge by Bodybuilding.gr -  Open Squat   Max Reps 
*(1080 ΗD,Full Screen)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## leyteris_fit

Ευχαριστουμε για το βιντεο.Πραγματικα πολλα κιλα! Ολα τα παιδια αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια :03. Clap: 
Εγω δεν μπορεσα να ερθω αλλα μαρεσει που βλεπω στο βιντεο πολυ χωρο για του αθλητες.Ειχαν ανεση και ασφαλεια.Και του χρονου  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*3o Atlas Challenge by Bodybuilding.gr - Open Bench Press Max Reps 
(1080 ΗD,Full Screen)*

----------


## RAMBO

Πολυ ωραια τα βιντεο  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω νομίζω είναι ωραία γιατι είχε καλό χέρι και αντίληψη στην λήψη ο καμεραμάν και πιστεύω θα μπορούσε να κάνει και καριέρα σαν καμεραμάν ο τύπος καλός ήταν Ράμπο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Με τα βίντεο μας βάλατε για τα καλά στο κλίμα. Μπράβο σε όλους -συμμετέχοντες αλλά και διοργανωτές-, πάντα τέτοια!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## morbit_killer

> *3o Atlas Challenge by Bodybuilding.gr - Open Bench Press Max Reps 
> (1080 ΗD,Full Screen)*


δεν βλέπω όμως το βίντεό μου στα 200 κιλά την τρίτη προσπάθεια , και όχι την τέταρτη που δόθηκε ύστερα απο απόφαση της επιτροπής ! για να μου φύγει και η απορία ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο 12:40 είναι η 3η σου προσπάθεια στα 200 κιλά .
Στο 13:20 ειναι η 4η σου προσπάθεια στα 200,κατόπιν απόφαση της κριτικής επιτροπής..

----------


## beefmeup

υπαρχει θεμα κ στις 2 επαναληψεις με την αριστερη πλευρα (οπως βλεπουμε το βιντεο)..
στη πρωτη προσπαθεια,επειδη δεν μπορεις να την ανεβασεις καλα απο τα αριστερα,η μπαρα βρισκει στον ορθοστατη απο κατω..
επειδη τωρα χρησιμοποιεις πολυ bounce τα κιλα δεν τα ελεγχεις καθολου μα καθολου στην επαναφορα..το αριστερο μερος της μπαρας λοιπον εσκασε με τετοιο τροπο στον ορθοστατη ακομα κ στην πρωτη προσπαθεια που αν δεν στα περναμε τα κιλα δεν θα ακουμπουσαν κανονικα με αποτελεσμα να σου ξανασκαγαν πανω σου..αν προσεξεις το βιντεο,οταν στα παιρνω απο αριστερα ξεκολαει η μπαρα που ακουμπουσε πανω στον ορθοστατη..

το ιδιο ακριβως γινεται κ στην δευτερη προσπαθεια σου,χανεις πολυ απο την αριστερη κ λογω κ κακης τεχνικης ,παρολο που αν θυμασαι σου ειχαμε βαλει κ επιπλεον δισκους κατω απο τα ποδια σου( δειχνει κ στο βιντεο ) σε περιπτωση που δεν πατουσες καλα στο δαπεδο,τα ποδια σου αιωρουνται επικυνδυνα..
κ την επαναφορα παλι δεν την ειχες σιγουρα..

κατι παρομοιο εγινε κ στον διαγωνισμο δυναμης στο 1ο ββ ελιτ στο φαληρο..γενικα φαινεται οτι το δεξι σου χερι εχει ενα θεμα,υποθετω λογω του τραυματισμου που ειχες..
αλλα βαστα λιγο στα σχολια σου,γιατι μερες που ειναι την επομενη φορα θα τα αφησουμε τα κιλα κ οπου πανε.. :01. Razz: 
αυτα κ καλες γιορτες.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Πάρα πολύ ωραία.Μακάρι να μπορούσα να ήμουν εκει ελπίζω να καταφέρω του χρόνου

----------


## Polyneikos

*3o Atlas Challenge by Bodybuilding.gr - Open Deadlift Max Reps 
(1080 ΗD,Full Screen)






*

----------


## NASSER

Ο νικητής στις άρσεις θανάτου, πραγματικά άξιος! Συνδύασε πολύ καλά την δύναμη με την τεχνική του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## niksamaras

> Ο νικητής στις άρσεις θανάτου, πραγματικά άξιος! Συνδύασε πολύ καλά την δύναμη με την τεχνική του


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ, να 'σαι καλα!  :01. Smile:

----------


## 72K

Όι προσπάθειες όπου οι αθλητές αφήνανε την μπάρα να πέσει από τα χέρια τους μετρήθηκαν ως έγκυρες;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Όι προσπάθειες όπου οι αθλητές αφήνανε την μπάρα να πέσει από τα χέρια τους μετρήθηκαν ως έγκυρες;


Ναι , σε πολλες προσπάθειες ακούγεται και το παράγγελμα απο τους κριτες , "αστην" :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Bαζω και το βίντεο του Κοσμά για να υπάρχει ,γιατι δυστυχώς η δικιά μας κάμερα δεν το κατέγραψε :01. Sad: 

*Αλέξις Πιζάρο, 180 κ - 10 reps (Σετ προθέρμανσης)*





> Καλησπερα κ απο μενα ηταν αψογη η διοργανωση ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους που συνέβαλαν σε αυτο!!!
> ΒΙΒΤΕΑΚΙ ΕΚΠΛΗΞΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΠΙΖΑΡΟ ΖΕΣΤΑΜΑ ΣΤΑ 180ΚΙΛΑ...

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ, να 'σαι καλα!


Ανατριχίλα  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Πόσα κιλά ήτανε 260;

----------


## niksamaras

> Ανατριχίλα 
> Πόσα κιλά ήτανε 260;


270

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps Squat - Έφηβοι 

*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντως εντυπωσίασαν πολλα παιδιά με τις επιδόσεις τους που ήταν αξιοθαύμαστες , πχ ο Νίκος Σαμαράς έδειξε οτι δεν αρκεί απλα να έχει κάποιος μεγάλους μύς για να είναι δυνατός αλλα πρέπει να έχει και το ταλέντο , γιατι πρέπει κάποιος για μέγιστη δύναμη να υποστηρίζει και το νευρικό του  σύστημα , ώστε να τα δώσει όλα για μια επανάληψη   , η προπόνηση δύναμης και εκεί στοχεύει , οι αρσιβαρίστες γι αυτο έχουν τρομερή έκρηξη .

δεν ξέρω αν κάνει καθαρά προπόνηση δύναμης αλλα φαίνετε ότι τό χει παρ όλο που δεν είναι κοντός σε συνδιασμό με καλή τεχνική  που ταιριάζει στον καθένα μπορείς να κάνεις πολλα    :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## niksamaras

> πάντως εντυπωσίασαν πολλα παιδιά με τις επιδόσεις τους που ήταν αξιοθαύμαστες , πχ ο Νίκος Σαμαράς έδειξε οτι δεν αρκεί απλα να έχει κάποιος μεγάλους μύς για να είναι δυνατός αλλα πρέπει να έχει και το ταλέντο , γιατι πρέπει κάποιος για μέγιστη δύναμη να υποστηρίζει και το νευρικό του  σύστημα , ώστε να τα δώσει όλα για μια επανάληψη   , η προπόνηση δύναμης και εκεί στοχεύει , οι αρσιβαρίστες γι αυτο έχουν τρομερή έκρηξη .
> 
> δεν ξέρω αν κάνει καθαρά προπόνηση δύναμης αλλα φαίνετε ότι τό χει παρ όλο που δεν είναι κοντός σε συνδιασμό με καλή τεχνική  που ταιριάζει στον καθένα μπορείς να κάνεις πολλα


Ευχαριστω πολυ, και ναι κανω προπονηση δυναμης. Συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτο που αναφερατε, οτι ο καθενας πρεπει να βρει την ιδανικη σταση γι αυτον (αποσταση των χεριων στην μπαρα, ανοιχτα/κλειστα ποδια σε αρσεις- σκουατ κλπ).

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Nik ειχες μυρισει αμωνια η πριν τα lifts;

----------


## niksamaras

> Nik ειχες μυρισει αμωνια η πριν τα lifts;


Ναι. Ειναι κατι που κανω παρα πολυ σπανια.

----------


## Polyneikos

*3ο Atlas Challenge 2013 - Power Reps -80κ. 

*



Eδω υπάρχει ενα πρόβλημα στην συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία , έχει "χτυπήσει" το αρχείο και εχουν χαθεί 2 συμμετοχές απο την -80 και καποιες απο την -90 (μονο για το squat).
Σορρυ παιδια,κανω καποιες προσπάθειες, μήπως επανέλθει,αλλα χλωμό το βλέπω

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Κριμα ρε παιδιά..και η μια ηταν η δική μου εκ των 2... :01.Ftou:

----------


## Polyneikos

*3ο Atlas Challenge 2013 - Squat Power Reps -100κ. & +100κ.


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps Bench Press Εφήβων
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps Bench Press -80κ. & -90κ
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps Bench Press -100κ. & +100κ
*

----------

